# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Δοχεια

## 11panos04

Γεια σας.Ισως σας φανει λιγο τρελο.Κανω μινι εκτροφη mealworms για τα πουλακια μου και ξεμεινα απο ενα-δυο δοχεια πλαστικα,ταπερ σα να λεμε,διαστασεων πλατους 20 εκατοστα περιπου,μηκους 30 περιπου,και στο υψος γυρω στα 10 εκατοστα.Θα τα προτιμουσα με το καπακι τους,δε θελω να κυνηγαω σκαθαρια στο σπιτι,χαχα.Αν εχει καποιος για να χαρισει,ας μου πει,περιοχη θεσσαλονικη.

Φιλικα

----------

